# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Ish anetare te UCK-se, perfshire Fatmir Limaj, te kerkuar nga Gjykata e Hages

## Arb

Trupat Britanike kane ndermarr nje operacion te drejtuar nga NATO-ja te arrestojne Shqiptare te perfshire ne krimet e luftes nga Tribunali i Nderkombetar i Krimeve ne Hage, bazuar tek zyrtaret e intelegjences.

Dje ne Kosove, tre Shqiptare pritej te transferoheshin ne burgjet e Hages.

Brenda oreve te fillimit te operacionit, dukej se trupat arrestuese kane deshtuar tek targeti i tyre kryesor, nje ish udheheqes rebel Shqiptar i shenderruar ne politikan i quajtur Fatmir Limaj.

Operacioni, i cili filloj para agimit ne rruget e akullta dimerore te kryeqyetit regjional Prishtines, ishte hera e pare qe Shqiptaret etnike te provinces te jene arrestuar ne emer te Tribunalit.

Trupat nga batalioni i pare, Regjimenti Staffordshire, i vendosuar ne Prishtine, e po ashtu edhe intelegjenca e Ushtrise Britanike, kerkuan te tre te dyshuarit rreth ores 3 te mengjesit.

NATO-ja nuk specifikoj apo qartesoj nese ekipi i forcave speciale nga regjimenti 22 i Sherbimeve Speciale Ajrore Britanike, ak qene perdorur ne operacionin e arrestimit.

Sa i peket Fatmir Limajt mbetet e pa qarte gjersa operacioni vazhdoj edhe dje ne mbremje.

Te dyja NATO-ja dhe administrata e Kombeve te Bashkuara ne Kosove refuzuan te konfirmojne ndonje hollesire ne vazhdimesine e operacionit, sa do qe intelegjenca nderkombetare dhe zyrtaret e sigurimit, duke folur ne kushte te anonimitetit, konfirmuan se kerkimi per Fatmir Limajn eshte duke vazhduar.

Zyrtaret nga tribunali i Hages po ashtu refuzuan te konfirmojne hollesira ne vazhdimesine e operacionit.

Fatmir Limaj besohet te kete qene i perfshire prej Tribunalit Nderkombetar te Krimeve per Ish Jugosllavine per vrasjet, torturat dhe maltretime te Shqiptareve dhe Serbeve etnike ne mes te viteve 1998-99.

Z. Limaj, 32, eshte nje ish anetar i stafit te pergjithshem te Ushtrise Clirimatare te Kosoves (UCK), forces rebele Shqiptare trupat dhe policet e ish Presidentit Sllobodan Milloshevic ne mes viteve 1998-99.

Pasi Kombet e Bashkuara dhe NATO-ja hyne ne Kosove ne Qershor 1999, duke detyruar Serbet te largohen, Limaj flaku kamuflazhen e tij lodhese per nje nje takem politikani.

Ai u be nen-kryetar dhe deputet parlamentar per Partine Demokratike te Kosoves, partia kryesore Shqiptare e dalur nga rradhet e UCK-se.

Nje nga ata te arrestuarit ishte Haradin Bala, i arrestuar ne fshatin Koretice, 15 mile jashte Prishtines. Te afermit e tij thane se dje ne ora 3 te mengjesit, kater automjete te perbera nga ushtare te armatosur kane dalur nga shtepia. Ata e arrestuan ate, morren fotografite e tij dhe e morren ate.


Ushtaret Britanike, karabinieret Italiane dhe trupat Norvegjeze te NATO-s kane vazhduar kerkimet ne shtepi deri ne oren 11:00, duke shpjeguar se Bala eshte i arrestuar per krime te luftes.

UCK-ja ishte e ushtruar, financuar, pajisur dhe asistuar nga intelegjenca Amerikane dhe Britanike dhe forca te tjera speciale ne luften e tyre kunder Serbeve.

Por pas Qershorit 1999, NATO dhe ushtaret e Kombeve te Bashkuara dhe administratoret ne menyre te shpejte humben durimin dhe simpatine per ish rebelet e trajnuar te tyre, gjersa ekstremistet Shqiptare aspersisht vazhduan fushaten e gjere te dhunes te kthyer kunder pastrimit te popullates se minoritetit Serb te Kosoves.

Rreth Marsit te vitit 2000, Carla del Ponte, Prokurorja Drejtuese e Gjykates se Hages, njoftoj se ajo ka nje numer te Shqiptareve etnike ne shenjester te saj.

Fillimisht agjencite e intelegjences britanike dhe Amerikane kishin kundershtuar arrestimin e atyre qe ata nje here i kishin trajnuar dhe ndihmuar, por rreth veres 2002 presioni ishte kornizuar per NATO-n te sjell disa nga kriminelet Shqiptare te luftes tek Tribunali.



Marre nga origjinali ne gjuhen angleze tek SCOTSMAN, dhe perkthyer ne gjuhen shqipe me aftesine e mundsheme te perkthimit.

----------


## mani

Moj Shefki eshte dasht e qajt kur ai burri yt vriste e priste njerez te pafajshem e jo tash moj e zeze moj korbe,se ai korbi yt e ka vendin aty me shume korba tjere.



Arrestohen tre shqiptarë të kërkuar nga Gjykata e Hagës; NATO jep emrat e të akuzuarve për krime lufte       update


PRISHTINE, 17 shkurt - Policia e UNMIK-u dhe pjesëtarët e KFOR-it kanë arrestuar tre shqiptarë të Kosovës në bazë të një urdhërarresti të Tribunalit të Hagës. Trupa ndërkombëtare të sigurisë arrestuan Haradin Balajn, me nofkën "Shala", nga fshati Korreticë e Epërme të komunës së Drenasit, Isak Musliu, me nofkën "Çerçizi" dhe Agim Murtezi, me nofkën "Murrizi". Emrat e të arrestuarve u konfirmuan për korrespondentin e RTV21 në Bruksel, Afrim Gjonbalaj, nga zyrtarët e NATO-s. Sipas tyre, te arrestuarit tashme ndodhen ne nje vend te sigurtë.
"Ata e arrestuan Haradinin, duke thënë se ai është akuzuar për krime lufte", tha nipi i tij Agron Balaj, duke konfirmuar se Haradini ka qenë anëtar i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës gjatë luftës në Kosovë kundër forcave serbe.
Vëllai i Balajt, Fatmir Balaj, tha se ushtarë të armatosur, disa me maska në kokë, hynë në shtëpinë e tyre kur Haradini ende ishte duke fjetur. Këta njerëz na thanë që ishin nga Tribunali i Hagës, tha ai. Ndërsa gruaja e Balajt, Shefkija thotë se i kishte pyetur ushtarët se përse po e merrnin bashkëshortin e saj. Ata i bënë fotografi, e hoqën tutje dhe pastaj nisën të bastisin shtëpinë. Unë qaja, bërtisja dhe i pyesja se përse burri im po arrestohej nga njerëz me maska në mes të natës. Ata më thanë se ai kërkohej për krime lufte, thotë Shefkija. Sipas saj, Balaj ka qenë një oficer i gradës së ulët dhe i është bashkuar një brigade në qendër të vendit që në fillim të konfliktit.
Zyrtarët e UNMIK-ut kanë konfirmuar arrestimin, por nuk kanë bërë të njohur asgjë tjetër, duke thënë se këtë do të bëjnë sot pasdite zyrtarët e Tribunalit të Hagës. Nga ana tjetër një komunikatë e KFOR-it e shpërndarë në Prishtinë, ka bërë të ditur se gjatë aksionit për arrestimin e këtyre tre të kërkuarve, nuk ka patur viktima apo të plagosur. 
Ndërsa Kryeprokurorja e Hagës, Karla del Ponte e cila ndodhet për një vizitë në Beograd nuk ka dhënë ndonjë deklaratë në lidhje me këto arrestime. "Unë nuk mund ta komentoj këtë ngjarje, por une ju them që duhet të presim disa ditë ose disa orë për të dhënë ndonjë deklaratë zyrtare", tha Del Ponte.

----------


## Arb

Nuk besoj se postimi i artikujve te caktuar na ben te mundshme te ndihemi mire edhe emocionalisht, apo ndoshta fokusohesh me teper ne ate qe juve ju ben me teper te gezuar.

Artikulli i postuar ka burimin e caktuar, dhe ndoshta ai burim elektronik mund te kete psur fatin te gezohet se pari, dhe te perpiloj nje liste te atille.

Nese akoma dyshon ne nje artikull te tille, origjinali ne gjuhen angleze eshte ne dispozicion ne lidhjen e meposhtme:

http://c.moreover.com/click/here.pl?p61115272 

Shpresoj se do te mbetet me teper nga ju per te ri-pohuar!

----------


## Arb

Sido qe te jete, jam duke e postuar artikullin origjinal ne gjuhen angleze:


British troops hunt down former KLA men

BRITISH troops have spearheaded a NATO-led operation to arrest Kosova Albanians indicted with war crimes by the International Criminal Tribunal in the Hague, according to intelligence officials. 

Three Albanians were in NATO detention in Kosovo yesterday awaiting transfer to prison cells in the Hague. 

Yet within hours of the operation beginning, it transpired that the arresting troops had missed their main target, a former Albanian rebel leader turned politician named Fatmir Limaj. 

The operation, which began before dawn on the freezing winter streets of the regional capital Pristina, was the first time that ethnic Albanians from the province have been arrested on behalf of the tribunal. 

Troops from the 1st Battalion, the Staffordshire Regiment, based in Pristina, as well as British Army intelligence and reconnaissance teams, swooped on three Albanian suspects around 3am. 

NATO would not specify or clarify whether special forces teams from Britain's 22 Special Air Service regiment, had been used in the arrest operation. 

The whereabouts of Fatmir Limaj remained unclear as the operation continued into the evening yesterday. 

Both NATO and the UN administration in Kosovo refused to confirm any details of the ongoing operation, although international intelligence and security officials, speaking on condition of anonymity, confirmed that the hunt for Mr Limaj was continuing. 

Officials from the Hague tribunal also refused to confirm details of the ongoing operation. 

Fatmir Limaj is believed to have been indicted by the International Criminal Tribunal for the Former Yugoslavia for killings, torture and illegal detentions of both fellow ethnic Albanians and Serbs between 1998-9. 

Mr Limaj, 32, is a former member of the general staff of the Kosovo Liberation Army (KLA), the ethnic Albanian rebel force that battled Serb troops and policemen of former President Slobodan Milosevic between 1997-1999. 

After the UN and NATO entered Kosovo in June 1999, putting the Serbs to flight, Limaj discarded his camouflage fatigues for a politicians suit. 

He became the vice-chairman and parliamentary whip for the Democratic Party of Kosovo, the main Albanian party that sprung out of the ranks of the KLA. 

One of those arrested was Haradin Bala, picked up in the village of Koretica, 15 miles outside Pristina. His relatives said that at 3am yesterday morning, four vehicles containing armed men in balaclavas drew up outside the house. They arrested him, took his photograph and removed him. 

British soldiers, Italian carabinieri and Norwegian NATO troops then carried out a search of the house until 11am, explaining that Bala had been arrested for war-crimes. 

The KLA was trained, financed, supplied and assisted by American and British intelligence and special forces assets in their fight against the Serbs. 

Yet after June 1999, NATO and the UN's soldiers and administrators rapidly lost patience and sympathy with their former rebel proteges, as hardline extremist Kosova Albanians carried out a hugely violent campaign of reverse ethnic cleansing against Kosovos minority Serb population. 

By March 2000, Carla del Ponte, the Hague Tribunals Chief Prosecutor, announced that she had a number of ethnic Kosova Albanians in her sights. 

Initially British and American intelligence agencies were opposed to the arrests of the men they had once trained and helped, but by summer 2002 pressure was mounting for NATO to bring some Kosova Albanian war-criminal scalps to the Tribunal .

Source: Scortsman

----------


## mani

Qebesa pernjemend paska qene kjo.Ishalla sa a shpejte edhe shoket tjere te keti katili sa a shpejt e ne Hage.Mjaft me me propozie per kryetar Prishtine,e dallavere etj.Secili sipas asaj sa ka kontribue per shkatrrimin  ekombit shqipetar le ta paguen edhe haraqin.


Fatmir Limaj i akuzuari i katërt i Hagës 


 HAGE (18 Shkurt) - Kryeprokurorja e Hagës Karla del Ponte shprehu sot pakënaqësinë e saj për mosdorëzimin e të akuzuarit Fatmir Limaj në Hagë, për të cilin forcat paqeruajtëse kanë një mandant arresti. "Fatmir Limaj është autorizuar nga forcat e KFOR-it që të largohej për në Hagë rreth dy javë më parë", thuhet në një komunikatë për shtyp të kryeprokurores. "I akuzuari, në datë 14 shkurt është nisur me një avion për çështje pune dhe ka prerë një biletë si një qytetar i zakonshëm, por kjo është skandaloze", shprehet më tej Del Ponte. Ajo është indinjuar edhe për faktin se Limaj ia ka "mbathur" në datën 14 shkurt në sajë të ndihmës së liderit shqiptar Hashim Thaçi. "Është e tmerrshme që Limaj është nisur së bashku me Thaçin me një avion linje dy javë pas marrjes së mandat- arrestit që kishin forcat e KFOR ndaj tij", tha Del Ponte, sipas agjencisë së lajmeve Tanjug. Del Ponte theksoi se nëse Limaj nuk do të vetëdorëzohet, atëherë ai do të cilësohet si një i shumëkërkuar i Hagës që ndodhet në liri. Del Ponte me këtë rast i bëri një apel komuniteti ndërkombëtar që të marrë përgjegjësitë e veta. Fatmir Limaj, i cili është numri 'dy' i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, e drejtuar nga Hashim Thaçi, akuzohet për krime kundër njerëzimit dhe krime lufte të kryera ndaj civilëve serbë në vitin 1998. dxh/ko (BalkanWeb)


mani

----------


## mani

" Kush e ka puth djal Faten . le te iken naten" thot nje fjale e urte.



AAK: UÇK nuk ka qenë ushtri terroriste dhe si e tillë nuk ka bërë krime  


Prishtinë, 18 shkurt (kosovapress) Time: 15:35 

Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës ka vlerësuar se arrestimet e ish- pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së nga ana e Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Hagës për krimet e luftës në ish-Jugosllavi, janë  


mani

----------


## Arb

Del Ponte ngrit aktakuzë kundër Fatmir Limaj dhe tre të tjerëve  

Kryeprokurorja e Tribunalit të Hagës Karla Del Ponte ngriti aktakuzë kundër Fatmir Limajt, Haradin Balës, Isak Musliut e Agim Murtezit. Ata akuzohen për krime kundër njerëzit dhe shkelje të ligjeve të luftës. 

Fatmir Limaj, i cili për momentin gjendet jashtë vendit, përmes një bisede telefonike i deklaroi RTK-së se është i gatshëm të dorëzohet vullnetarisht në Hagë.  

Kam qenë në gjendje ta mbrojë Kosovën në momentet më të vështira, e 


do ta mbrojë atë edhe në Hagë deklaroi Limaj. 

Ai deklaroi se nuk ka pasur kurrfarë paralajmërimi se gjendet në listën e të kërkuarve të Tribunalit të Hagës. 

 Rastësisht jam gjendur jashtë vendit për obligime të mia, sepse po ta dija këtë do të qëndroja në Prishtinë tha Limaj.

 Në aktakuzën e ngritur nga Tribunali i Hagës thuhet se Limaj akuzohet për planifikim, e dhënie urdhërash ushtarëve të tij, në kampin e UÇK-së në Llapushnik. 

Sipas aktakuzës në kampin e Llapushnikut janë mbajtur rreth 35 civilë serbë dhe shqiptarë, të cilët i janë nënshtruar torturave dhe veprimeve johumane.

RTK Live

----------


## Brari

Populli Serb e qeveria Serbe  i mbron te vetet.
Ata i lujn guret qe per cdo serb te vrare te cohen ne hage te gjithe.
Po per Shqiptaret e vrare kush do kerkoj llogari??

Rugov Gjumashi apo Sabri Hamit frikashi ose Bujar Bukosh Hajn-ashi.

Vet populli Kosoves duhet nji me nji te kerkoj vrasesit e bijve te vet e te mos pres nga vrasesit deklarata kinse pamvarsie.
A prandaj asht nxitue Fat Mir Lim Thaqi me ba zhurm per pamvaresi kto dite??

Paska pas ne xhep flet-thirrjen e Hages e kinse po i ha berki per Kosov.

----------


## Kresha

TRIBUNALI PENAL NDËRKOMBËTAR PËR ISH-JUGOSLLAVINË



Lënda Nr. IT-03-66-I

PROKURORJA E TRIBUNALIT


KUNDËR


Fatmir LIMAJT

HARADIN BALËS

Isak MUSLIUT

Agim MURTEZIT

AKTAKUZA

Prokurorja e Tribunalit Penal Ndërkombëtar për ish-Jugosllavinë, në bazë të kompetencave të saj sipas Nenit 18 të Statutit të Tribunalit Penal Ndërkombëtar për ish-Jugosllavinë (tutje "Statuti i Tribunalit") akuzon:

Fatmir LIMAJN, i njohur si Çeliku

Haradin BALËN, i njohur si Shala

Isak MUSLIUN, i njohur si Qerqizi

Agim MURTEZIN, i njohur si Murrizi

Për KRIME KUNDËR NJERËZIMIT dhe SHKELJE TË LIGJEVE OSE ZAKONEVE TË LUFTËS.

TË AKUZUARIT


Fatmir LIMAJ, i njohur si Çeliku, u lind më 4 shkurt 1971 në Banjë, atëherë në komunën e Suharekës në krahinën autonome të Kosovës ("Kosovo"). Gjatë gjithë kohës që lidhet me këtë aktakuzë, Fatmir LIMAJ ishte komandant në Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës (UÇK). Në këtë post, Fatmir LIMAJ ishte përgjegjës për funksionimin e Kamp-Burgut të UÇK-së në Llapushnik (më tej: Kamp-Burg i Llapushnikut"), që gjendej në komunën e Gllogocit në Kosovë.

Haradin BALA, i njohur si Shala, u lind më 10 qershor 1957 në Koreticë të Epërme në komunën e Gllogocit. Gjatë githë kohës që lidhet me këtë aktakuzë, Haradin BALA ishte anëtar i UÇK-së dhe komandant/rojë në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut.

Isak MUSLIU, i njohur si Qerqizi, u lind më 31 tetor 1970 në Reçak në komunën e Shtimes në Kosovë. Gjatë gjithë kohës që lidhet me këtë aktakuzë, Isak MUSLIU ishte anëtar i UÇK-së dhe komandant/rojë ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut.

Agim MURTEZI, i njohur si Murrizi, u lind më 20 shkurt 1956 në Qylagë në komunën e Lipjanit në Kosovë. Gjatë gjithë kohës që lidhet me këtë aktakuzë, Agim MURTEZI ishte anëtar i UÇK-së dhe rojë në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut.

PARAQITJA E FAKTEVE

Jo më vonë se herët në vitin 1998, pas viteve të tensionit dhe dhunës që sa vinin shtoheshin, filloi konflikti i armatosur midis forcave serbe dhe UÇK-së në Kosovë. Ky zhvillim përputhej me politikën në përgjithësi militante të UÇK-së kundër pushtetit serb në Kosovë.

Bashkë me civilë serbë, civilët shqiptarë që sipas UÇK-së refuzuan të bashkëpunonin me UÇK-në ose i rezistuan me mjete joluftarake u bënë objekt i kërcënimeve, burgosjes, dhunës dhe vrasjes. 
PËRGJEGJËSIA PENALE INDIVIDUALE

Gjatë gjithë kohës që lidhet me këtë aktakuzë, Fatmir LIMAJ, në postin e përmendur më sipër, ushtroi komandë dhe kontroll de jure dhe de facto mbi anëtarët e UÇK-së që drejtuan Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut.

Në postin e përmendur më sipër, Fatmir LIMAJ kishte kompetenca per të disiplinuar dhe per të ndëshkuar vartës që kryenin shkelje të disiplinës ushtarake ose veprime të kundërligjshme, duke përfshirë shkelje të së drejtës ndërkombëtare.

Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU, dhe Agim MURTEZI janë pergjegjës për krimet për të cilat akuzohen në këtë aktakuzë, në bazë të Nenit 7(1) të Statutit të Tribunalit, të përcaktuar si më poshtë, për planifikimin, nxitjen, urdhërimin, kryerjen ose përndryshe për ndihmë në planifikimin, përgatitjen, ose kryerjen e veprimeve ose mosveprimeve të parashtruara në këtë aktakuzë.

Fatmir LIMAJ gjithashtu mban pergjegjësi penale për krimet për të cilat akuzohet në këtë aktakuzë si epror në bazë të Nenit 7(3) të Statutit të Tribunalit. Kjo përgegjësi penale përfshin përgjegjësinë e një oficeri epror për veprimet e vartësve të vet në qoftë se eprori dinte ose kishte arsye të dinte se ky vartës ishte në prag të kryerjes së veprimeve të tilla ose i kishte kryer dhe eprori nuk mori masat a duhura dhe të arsyeshme per të parandaluar veprime të tilla ose për të ndëshkuar kryesit e tyre. 
AKUZAT E PËRGJITHSHME

Gjatë githë kohës që lidhet me këtë aktakuzë, ekzistonte një situatë konflikti të armatosur në Kosovë.

Të gjitha veprimet dhe mosveprimet e akuzuara si Krime kundër Njerëzimit ishin pjesë e një sulmi të gjerë dhe sistematik të drejtuar kundër popullatës serbe dhe anëtarëve të popullatës civile shqiptare të cilët mendoheshin të kenë refuzuar të bashkëpunonin me UÇK-në ose ta rezistonin me mjete joushtarake.

Gjatë gjithë kohës që lidhet me këtë aktakuzë, Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI ishin dëtyruar tu përmbaheshin ligjeve dhe zakoneve të luftës, duke përfshirë Konventat e Gjenevës të vitit 1949 dhe Protokollin Shtesë II. 
AKUZAT

PIKAT 1 deri në 2
(BURGOSJE, TRAJTIM MIZOR)

Prej ose rreth majit 1998 deri në ose rreth 25 korrikut 1998, në komunat e Shtimes, Gllogocit dhe Lipjanit në Kosovë, Fatmir LIMAJ, vetë dhe në bashkëpunim me forcat e UÇK-së nën komandën dhe kontrollin e tij, planifikoi, nxiti, urdhëroi, kreu, ose përndryshe ndihmoi planifikimin, përgatitjen ose kryerjen e krimeve të Burgosjes dhe Trajtimit Mizor të civilëve serbë dhe shqiptarë. Fatmir LIMAJ gjithashtu dinte ose kishte arsye që të dinte se krimet e Burgosjes dhe Trajtimit Mizor do të kryheshin ose ishin kryer nga ana e vartësve të vet, dhe nuk mori masa të domosdoshme dhe të arsyeshme për të parandaluar akte të tilla ose për të ndëshkuar kryesit e tyre. Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI kryen ose përndryshe ndihmuan në kryerjen e krimeve të Burgosjes dhe Trajtimit Mizor të civilëve serbë dhe shqiptarë.

Gjatë periudhës kohore të përmendur më sipër, forcat e UÇK-së nën komandën dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT zunë në mënyrë të paligjshme se paku tridhjetëepesë civilë serbë dhe shqiptarë nga komunat e Shtimes, Gllogocit dhe Lipjanit në Kosovë dhe i sollën me dhunë në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut.

Në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut, forcat e UÇK-së nën komandën dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT mbajtën në mënyrë të paligjshme civilë serbë dhe shqiptarë për periudha të gjata. Të burgosurit civilë shqiptarë u pyetën vazhdimisht për gjoja "bashkëpunim" me serbë, shpesh në bazë vetëm të kontakteve joushtarake me civilë serbë. Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI morën pjesë personalisht në ruajtjen e të burgosurve në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut dhe në marrjen në pyetje të të burgosurve.

Me këto veprime dhe mosveprime, Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI morën pjesë në: 
Pika 1: Burgosje, KRIM KUNDËR NJERËZIMIT, i ndëshkueshëm në bazë të Neneve 5(e), 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) të Statutit të Tribunalit.

Pika 2: Trajtim Mizor, SHKELJE E LIGJEVE OSE ZAKONEVE TË LUFTËS, e përcaktuar nga Neni i Përbashkët 3(1)(a) të Konventave të Gjenevës të vitit 1949, e ndëshkueshme sipas Neneve 3, 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) të Statutit të Tribunalit.

PIKAT 3 deri nळ

(TORTURË, TRAJTIM MIZOR)

Prej ose rreth majit 1998 deri në ose rreth 25 korrik 1998 në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut, Fatmir LIMAJ, vetë dhe në bashkëpunim me forcat e UÇK-së nën komandën dhe kontrollin e tij, planifikoi, nxiti, urdhëroi, kreu, ose përndryshe ndihmoi në planifikimin, përgatitjen ose kryerjen e krimeve të Torturës dhe Trajtimit Mizor të civilëve serbë dhe shqiptarë. Fatmir LIMAJ gjithashtu dinte ose kishte arsye që të dinte se krimet e Torturës dhe Trajtimit Mizor do të kryheshin ose ishin kryer nga ana e vartësve të vet, dhe nuk mori masa të domosdoshme dhe të arsyeshme për të parandaluar akte të tilla ose për të ndëshkuar kryesit e tyre. Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI kryen ose përndryshe ndihmuan në kryerjen e krimeve të Torturës dhe Trajtimit Mizor të civilëve serbë dhe shqiptarë.

Gjatë periudhës kohore të përmndur më sipër, forcat e UÇK-së nën komandën dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT i mbajtën të burgosurit në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut në kushte brutale dhe çnjerëzore, duke ushtruar ndaj tyre sulme fizike dhe psikologjike në mënyrë rutinore, duke përfshirë tortura dhe rrahje. Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI morën pjesë në imponimin dhe vazhdimin e kushteve çnjerëzore në kamp, të cilat përfshinin ushqim dhe trajtim mjekësor të pamjaftueshëm, dhe morën pjesë ose ndihmuan në torturat dhe rrahjet ndaj të burgosurve.

Me këto veprime dhe mosveprime, Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI morën pjesë në: 
Pika 3: Torturë, KRIM KUNDËR NJERËZIMIT, i ndëshkueshëm sipas Neneve 5(f), 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) të Statutit të Tribunalit.

Pika 4: Torturë, SHKELJE E LIGJEVE OSE ZAKONEVE TË LUFTËS, e përcaktuar nga Neni i Përbashkët 3(1)(a) i Konventave të Gjenevës të vitit 1949, e ndëshkueshme sipas Neneve 3, 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) të Statutit të Tribunalit.

Pika 5: Trajtim Mizor, SHKELJE E LIGJEVE OSE ZAKONEVE TË LUFTËS, e përcaktuar nga Neni i Përbashkët 3(1)(a) të Konventave të Gjenevës të vitit 1949, e ndëshkueshme sipas Neneve 3, 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) të Statutit të Tribunalit.

PIKAT 6 deri në 7

(VRASJE)

Prej një date në ose rreth qershorit 1998 deri në 25 korrik 1998, forcat e UÇK-së nën komandën dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT, duke përfshirë Haradin BALËN dhe Isak MUSLIUN, planifikuan, nxitën, urdhëruan, kryen, ose përndryshe ndihmuan në planifikimin, përgatitjen ose kryerjen e krimit të Vrasjes së civilëve serbë dhe shqiptarë në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut. Në secilin prej rasteve të parashtruar më poshtë, Fatmir LIMAJ dinte ose kishte arsye që të dinte se krimi i Vrasjes do të kryhej ose ishte kryer nga ana e vartësve të vet, dhe nuk mori masa të domosdoshme dhe të aryeshme për të parandaluar akte të tilla ose të ndëshkonte kryesit e tyre.

Në një datë pas 24 qershorit 1998 por para 25 korrikut 1998, forcat e UÇK-së nën komandën dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT vranë një numër të burgosurish serbë dhe shqiptarë, emrat e të cilëve jepen në Shtojcën I e kësaj aktakuze, në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut.

Në një datë në ose rreth mesit të korrikut 1998, forcat e UÇK-së nën komandën dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT rrahën, torturuan dhe vranë një numër të burgosurish serbë dhe shqiptarë, emrat e të cilëve jepen në Shtojcën II e kësaj aktakuze, në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut. Haradin BALA dhe Isak MUSLIU morën pjesë ose ndihmuan në vrasjen e katër të burgosurve.

Në një datë në ose rreth qershorit ose korrikut 1998, forcat e UÇK-së nën komandën dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT rrahën, torturuan dhe vranë Fehmi XHEMËN, i njohur si Fehmi TAFA, në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut. Haradin BALA dhe Isak MUSLIU morën pjesë ose ndihmuan në vrasjen e Fehmi XHEMËS, i njohur si Fehmi TAFA.

Me këto veprime dhe mosveprime, Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA dhe Isak MUSLIU morën pjesë në: 
Pika 6: Vrasje, KRIM KUNDËR NJERËZIMIT, i ndëshkueshëm sipas Neneve 5(a), 7(1) (Haradin BALA dhe Isak MUSLIU) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) të Statutit të Tribunalit.

Pika 7: Vrasje, SHKELJE E LIGJEVE OSE ZAKONEVE TË LUFTËS, e përcaktuar nga Neni i Përbashkët 3(1)(a) i Konventave të Gjenevës të vitit 1949, e ndëshkueshme sipas Neneve 3, 7(1) (Haradin BALA dhe Isak MUSLIU) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) të Statutit të Tribunalit.

PIKAT 8 deri në 9

(VRASJE)

Në ose rreth 25 korrikut 1998, në malet e Berishës afër Kamp-Burgut të Llapushnikut, Fatmir LIMAJ vetë dhe në bashkëpunim me forcat e UÇK-së nën komandën dhe kontrollin e tij, planifikoi, nxiti, urdhëroi, kreu, ose përndryshe ndihmoi në planifikimin, përgatitjen ose kryerjen e krimit të Vrasjes së njëmbëdhjetë të burgosurve shqiptarë. Fatmir LIMAJ gjithashtu dinte ose kishte arsye që të dinte se krimi i Vrasjes do të kryhej ose ishte kryer nga ana e vartësve të vet, dhe nuk mori masa të domosdoshme dhe të aryeshme për të parandaluar akte të tilla ose të ndëshkonte kryesit e tyre. Haradin BALA dhe Agim MURTEZI kryen ose përndryshe ndihmuan në kryerjen e krimit të vrasjes së njëmbëdhjetë të burgosurve shqiptarë.

Pak para 25 korrikut 1998, forcat serbe ripushtuan rrethinën e Kamp-Burgut të Llapushnikut. Si pasojë, më 25 korrik 1998, UÇK-ja e braktisi Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut më 25 korrik 1998 dhe Haradin BALA dhe Agim MURTEZI detyruan rreth njëzetedy të burgosur të ecnin prej kampit në drejtim të maleve të Berishës. Gjatë rrugës, ata u takuan me Fatmir LIMAJN, i cili u dha urdhra Haradin BALËS dhe Agim MURTEZIT.

Pak më vonë, Haradin BALA i ndau të burgosurit në dy grupe. Një grup prej rreth nëntë të burgosurish u lirua. Grupi tjetër prej rreth trembëdhjetë të burgosurish u detyrua të shkonte në një vend të hapur në pyll. Pastaj Haradin BALA, Agim MURTEZI dhe një ushtar i tretë i UÇK-së i pushkatuan, duke vrarë njëmbëdhjetë prej të burgosurve, emrat e të cilëve jepen në Shtojcën III të kësaj aktakuze.

Me këto veprime dhe mosveprime, Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, dhe Agim MURTEZI morën pjesë në: 
Pika 8: Vrasje, KRIM KUNDËR NJERËZIMIT, i ndëshkueshëm sipas Neneve 5(a), 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) të Statutit të Tribunalit.

Pika 9: Vrasje, SHKELJE E LIGJEVE OSE ZAKONEVE TË LUFTËS, e përcaktuar nga Neni i Përbashkët 3(1)(a) i Konventave të Gjenevës të vitit 1949, e ndëshkueshme sipas Neneve 3, 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) të Statutit të Tribunalit.

    /nënshkruar në origjinal/
Carla Del Ponte
Prokurore
/Vula e Zyrës së Prokurorit/

Sot, me datën njëzetekatër janar 2003. 
Në Hagë
Holandë     





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




SHTOJCA I


Paragrafi 22: Të burgosurit e vrarë midis 24 qershorit dhe 25 korrikut 1998 në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut


Millovan KËRSTIQ 
Miodrag KËRSTIQ 
Boban MITROVIQ 
Mirosllav SHULNIQ 
Zhivorad KËRSTIQ 
Stamen GENOV 
Gjorgje ÇUK 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


SHTOJCA II


Paragrafi 23: Të burgosurit e vrarë në mes të korrikut 1998 në Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut


Sinisha BLLAGOJEVIQ 
Dragan (mbiemri nuk dihet) 
Agim ADEMI 
Vesel AHMETI 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SHTOJCA III


Paragrafi 22: Të burgosurit e vrarë në ose rreth 25 korrikut 1998 në ose rreth maleve të Berishës afër Kamp-Burgut të Llapushnikut

Emin EMINI 
Ibush HAMZA 
Hyzri HAJRIZI 
Shaban HOTI 
Hasan HOXHA 
Safet HYSENAJ 
Mehmet OLLURI 
Bashkim RASHITI 
Hetem REXHAJ 
Lutfi XHEMSHITI 
Shyqyri ZYMERI 

Burimi: Tribunali i Hages
http://www.un.org/icty/alb/limaj/lim-ii030124a.htm

----------


## Kresha

LAJMI MË I RI
Njoftimet e fundit bëjnë të ditur se Fatmir Limaj ka udhëtuar vullnetarisht në Hag, ku do ti dorrëzohet autoriteteve të Tribunalit

----------


## Brari

Celiku  nuk kalitet duke hapur burgje ne kohe lufte.
Celiku nuk kalitet duke u marre me tortura te shokve.
Celiku nuk kalitet duke organizuar vrasjen e Komandant Drinit.
Celiku nuk kalitet duke  krijuar biruca e varre per Shqiptaret  qe nuk jan enverista e duke braktisur popullin e Drenices e Drenicen  deshen ta kthejne ne GULAG.

Skane turp !



Ja si kalitet Celiku...

Rugova po e kalit Celikun per te mbrojtur 3 milion KOSOVARE e jo nji band  hajnash te Rognerit.

Lexoni ktu si punon burri i urte i Kosoves.

-------




Presidenti Rugova priti ministren e Mbrojtjes së Suedisë, zonjën Leni Bjorkland 
        Prishtinë, 18 shkurt 2003 - Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova priti sot ministren e Mbrojtjes së Suedisë, zonjën Leni Bjorkland. 

Pas takimit Presidenti Rugova tha se ka biseduar me zonjën ministre për progresin e arritur në Kosovë në të gjitha fushat e jetës, në peiudhën e pasluftës dhe e ka falënderuar Suedinë për angazhimin e saj për Kosovën gjatë luftës dhe pastaj në rindërtimin e vendit, por edhe për prezencën ushtarake, humanitare etj.  


Poashtu Presidenti Rugova tha se e ka njoftuar zonjën Bjorkland me objektivat e Kosovës në planin ekonomik, atë të privatizimit si dhe lidhur me integrimin e grupeve etnike në shoqërinë e një Kosove që, siç tha Presidenti, insiston të njihet sa më parë, dhe të integruar në BE dhe në NATO. 

"Ne punojmë në rrugën e përmbushjeve të standardeve ndërkombëtare, sepse Kosova sa më shpejt që të integrohet në Evropë do ta qetësojë rajonin dhe do të ketë një perspektivë më të madhe, si dhe qasje në institucionet financiare ndërkombëtare e diplomatike", tha Presidenti Rugova, duke thënë se ka kërkuar nga zonja ministre që të vazhdojë përkrahja e Suedisë për Kosovën në të gjithë fushat, në planin ekonomik dhe në bashkëpunimin e përgjithshëm. 

Ndërkaq, zonja Bjorkland tha se Suedia është e interesuar të mbështesë Kosovën në zhvillimin e saj. 

I lutur të kementojë arrestimin e djeshëm të tre shqiptarëve me urdhër të Tribunalit të Hagës, Presidenti Rugova tha se kjo është çështje e drejtësisë. 

"Ne jemi që të vendoset shteti i së drejtës në Kosovë, pra të gjitha institucionet dhe partitë politike". Arrestimet që kanë ndodhur janë çështje e gjykatës së Hagës dhe Kosova si të gjithë vendet e rajonit do të bashkëpunojë me gjykatën e Hagës. Kjo gjykatë ka ingjerenca të veçanta në të gjitha vendet fqinje, dhe duhet të bashkëpunuar me gjykatën e Hagës. 

Të arrestuarit janë vetëm të dyshuar dhe nëse nuk kanë bërë asgjë ata do të lirohen, sepse kjo është drejtësia, theksoi Presidenti Rugova, i cili përgjithësisht gjendjen e sigurisë në Kosovë e vlerësoi të mirë. 



---------

Jo si ky  krimineli me poshte qe "Luft"   kishte vrasjen e bashkatdhetareve.

Lexoni kte te famshmin Toger...



Idriz Balaj - Togeri dyshohet edhe për zhdukjen e tre anëtarëve të familjes Krasniqi nga Turjaka e Pejës 

Pejë, 18 shkurt 2003 - Të hënën në Gjykatën e qarkut në Pejë është marrë në pyetje Idriz Balaj, i njohur me emrin e luftës "Togeri", i dënuar kohë më parë me 15 burgim, për vrasjen e katër ish-pjesëtarëve të brigadës "Mërgimi", e tani i dyshuar për vrasjen e tre anëtarëve të famljes Krasniqi. 

Idriz Balaj tani dyshohet se bashkë me pjesëtarët e tjerë të njësitit special "Shqiponjat e zeza" të ish-UÇK-së, me të cilin komandonte ai, më 4 shkurt të vitit 1999 ka shkuar në fshatin Turjakë të Pejës, ka marrë tre anëtarët e familjes: 

Gjylshahe Krasniqin (55), Xhevat Krasniqin (20) dhe Valbona Krasniqin (16). Që nga ajo natë nuk dihej për fatin e tyre dhe ata konsideroheshin të zhdukur. 


---------------


A vritet vajza  shqiptare me emrin e bukur VALBONA...dhe vetem 16 vjece..

Turp..

Kriminela...





-----

----------


## dodoni

Kryeparlamentari Daci kërkon që procesi kundër Fatmir Limajt të zhvillohet në Kosovë

Prishtinë, 19 shkurt - "Është përgjegjësi e parlamentit që t'u ofrojë të gjitha garancionet institucioneve ndërkombëtare që janë në Kosovë dhe jashtë Kosovës se jemi të gatshëm t'i marrim përgjegjësitë që personat e dalluar gjatë luftës çlirimtare që është zhvilluar në Kosovë, personat që janë dalluar në organizimin politik, pas çlirimit të Kosovës, se kanë pasur qëndrime korrekte ndaj etnive në Kosovë, ndaj bashkësisë ndërkombëtare dhe ndaj insitucioneve qeverisëse", deklaroi kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës Nexhat Daci lidhur me arrestimin e Fatmir Limajt.
Daci theksoi, që pas kalimit të fazës së hetuesisë, parlamenti është i gatshëm që të angazhohet t'i japë të gjitha garancionet e nevojshme që procesi kundër Fatmir Limajt të zhvillohen në Kosovë
Marre nga kosova.com 

Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## dodoni

UPSUP: Jemi të bindur se do të vërtetohet pafajësia e ish-luftëtarëve të UÇK  


Prishtinë, 19 shkurt (Kosovapress) Time: 17:30 

UPSUP me shqetësim të madh ka ndjekur zhvillimet e fundit në Kosovë. Në vazhdën e këtyre zhvillimeve ngritja e aktakuzave kundër luftëtarëve të lirisë, proceset e montuara gjyqësore dhe aktgjykimet e shpallura me ligjet e një regjimi që terrorizojnë popujt e pambrojtur dhe tani së fundi ngritja e aktakuzave nga tribunali i Hagës gjason me përpjekjet për të barazuar vrasësin me viktimën dhe njollosjen e vlerave të luftës sonë çlirimtare, thuhet në komunikatën e UPSUP.

----------


## dodoni

Fati i këtij populli është që ka njerëz si Limaj, thotë analisti Matoshi  


Prishtinë, 18 shkurt (Kosovapress) Time: 16:30 

Analisti dhe publicisti kosovar Hali Matoshi i tha të mërkurën Kosovapress-it se shkuarja vullnetarisht e Fatmir Limajt në Gjykatën e Hagës dëshmon për pastërtinë e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës.

----------


## dodoni

Bravo Limaj!

Koment 

YLBER HYSA
Odisejada e dërgimit të kosovarëve të parë në Gjykatën e Hagës mbaroi me shumë rregullsi vetëm për sa u përket kosovarëve, por jo edhe ndërkombëtarëve. Përderisa prokurorja Carla del Ponte sulmoi publikisht NATO-n, gjeqësisht KFOR-in me një vrazhdësi neveritëse, për mosburgosje të të arrestuarit Komandant Çelikut, në anën tjetër shumëçka çalonte gjatë gjithë këtij procesi. Së pari ishte një i arrestuar gabimisht, ndërkohë që pati shumë akuza e kundërakuza në rradhët e ndërkombëtarëve rreth figurës qendrore të këtij operacioni, z.Limaj. Në fakt, paraqitja publike e dinjitoze e Limajt para opinonit, ku ai decidivisht tha se do të dorëzohet vullnetarisht në Hagë, në mënyrë të qartë shpjegoi se e tërë zhurma e ngritur mediale dhe akuzat e ndërsjella ishin një dështim i plotë me shumë pikanteri mediale e politike fare të panevojshme. Dhe e tëra e arriti kulmin kur zëdhënësja e Hagës, kishte dalë me shpejtësi në publik duke shpjeguar se z.Limaj nuk ishte dorëzuar, por ishte arrestuar në një vend në Ballkan. Një paraqitje e këtillë këmbëngulëse e Hagës, që me çdo kusht të tregohet se është zënë dhe nuk është dorëzuar kandidadi i saj është me të vërtetë diçka që Gjykata e Hagës në asnjë mënyrë nuk do të duhej ta bënte: të mirrej me politikë dhe të ngriste tensione politike. Së pari ishte ky aksioni i parë në të cilin Prokuroria e Hagës kishte kërkuar që të ndërmirrej një aksion për të burgosur katër persona në vende të ndryshme. Dhe kjo ishte bërë për herë të parë nga NATO-ja. Së dyti, prokurorja ndërkombëtare dhe kolegët e saj qe sa kohë kanë kërkuar që tu dorëzohen peshqit e mëdhenj të Hagës Karaxhiqi e Mladiqi e të tjerët përgjegjës për gjenocid në Bosnjë e Kroaci, nën urdhrat e të cilëve kanë pësuar qindra mijë njerëz, dhe ata nuk i kanë parë me sy qe gati një decenie (edhe pse tashmë edhe zogjtë e dinë se ata fshihen në Serbi), ndërsa zonja Carla del Ponte nuk paska pasur durim që të presë 24 orë që i akuzuari kosovar të paraqitet në Hagë, madje as edhe kur ai bëri paraqitjen publike duke thënë se është i gatshëm në çdo moment të paraqitet në Gjykatën e Hagës. Limaj ka dëshmuar një pjekuri të veçantë profesioniste si jurist, dinjitetin si luftëtar për liri dhe sens maturie si politikan kur ka bërë paraqitjen e tij publike dhe i ka thirrur partizanët e tij dhe qytetarët kosovarë që të jenë të qetë dhe gjakftohtë. Dhe një njeri, i cili kishte dashur të fshihej nga organet e drejtësisë kurrë nuk do të bënte një paraqitje publike live në televizion. Atëherë çka u është dashur organeve të Hagës që të tregojë me këmbëngulësi që Limaj është arrestuar dhe nuk është dorëzuar? Në fakt, nuk ka ndodhur në asnjë rast prej se është themeluar gjyqi për krime lufte në ish-Jugosllavi, që të akuzarit, katër nga ta përmenjëherë, të sillen kaq shpejt dhe me më pak problem e rezistencë së në këtë rast në tërë hapësirën e ish-Jugosllavisë. Atëherë, përse është dashur që të organizohet e tërë kjo rrëmujë me njësi speciale, që arrestojnë njerëz gabimisht, që akuzohen nga Prokuroria e Hagës, kur e tëra ka mundur të bëhet pa zhurmë në mënyrë dinjitoze dhe pa emocione dhe energji negative. Në këtë operacion kanë dështuar të gjithë, përveç të akuzuarve për Hagë. Carla del Ponte ka bërë një gabim trashanik kur e ka akuzuar NATO-n dhe kur zëdhënësja e Hagës ka thënë që Limaj është arrestuar dhe jo dorëzuar me vullnet. Carla del Ponte ka gabuar gjithashtu kur ka deklaruar një gjë të këtillë nga Podgorica, pas vizitës në Beograd. UNMIK-u nuk ka qenë në gjendje në asnjë moment tu kundërvihet akuzave apo ti drejtohet opinonit kosovar dhe në të njëjtën kohë i deleguari i posaçëm mbante konferenca shtypi për planin e kthimit të serbëve në njërën anë, ndërsa në tjetrën lavdëron Limajn dhe kosovarët për atë se si janë mbajtur duke e bërë edhe veten hisenik në këtë sukses. Kjo ishte një përzeirje e paqëndrueshme e prioriteteve. Presidenti Rugova me një deklaratë të përcjellë tashmë me të qeshurën patologjike nuk e ka lënë shijen e një njeriu që flet në emër të të gjithë kosovarëve. Rugovës nuk i ka takuar të deklarohet për bashkëpunim me Hagën nga vetë fakti se atij dhe institucioneve kosovare iu mungojnë totalisht ingerencat dhe kompetencat për ta bërë një gjë të këtillë dhe së dyti edhe për faktin se Rugova nuk ka arritur të ngritet mbi rivalitetet politike për të përfaqësuar një mendim neutral prej burrështeti. Dhe nëse dikush duhet të përgjigjet, me këtë logjikë cinike, atëherë është pikërisht ai që pesë vjet pas fillimit të luftës e ka shpallur vetën komandant suprem, që sipas logjikës së zinxhirit komandues pikërisht e ka vendin në Hagë. Me fjalë të tjera nëse ka mundur që e tëra të bëhet në mënyrë profesionsite e dinjitoze pa pa pasur nevojë për ti nxejë gjakrat, tashmë shansi është humbur. Dhe për herën tjetër ata që mendojnë se mund të dërgojnë një kosovar në Hagë në mënyrë kaq të qetë dhe dinjitoze duhet të mendohen më shumë pas këtij dështimi të panevojshëm. Në këtë aspekt pikët i shkojnë vetëm Fatmir Limajt dhe qytetarëve kosovarë, të cilët me dinjitet ditën të sillen në një moment nga më të vështirit për ta në periudhën e pasluftës. Bravo Limaj! Bravo kosovarë! 



  19.02.2003
Bravo Limaj!


18.02.2003
Fatmir Limaj, i akuzuar nga Tribunali i Hagës, thotë se do të dorëzohet


18.02.2003
Dita e parë e gjykimit të Grupit të Llapit mbahet pa praninë e mediave


18.02.2003
Nisi aksioni i ekzekutimit të qenve endacakë


18.02.2003
Dhjetë të arrestuar gjatë fundjavës në Prizren


18.02.2003
Gjenden 350 gr materie narkotike


18.02.2003
Dy persona arrestohen për kontrabandë me drogë


18.02.2003
Digjet trafoja, mbesin pa rrymë disa lagje


18.02.2003
Filloi gjysëmvjetori i dytë edhe për 3 shkolla


17.02.2003
Kreditë e sëmura rrezik ti infektojnë të gjitha bankat


15.02.2003
Steineri ka nënshkruar kontratën e re për Kosovën, nuk dihet për deri kur


14.02.2003
Pavarësia, pezull, deri në një nga seancat plenare, vendos Kuvendi


13.02.2003
Seanca e Kuvendit pa konsensusin e premtuar trepartiak



  PROGRAMI KOHAVISION 


E MËRKURË, 19.02.2003

06:44 Hapja e programit 
06:45 Top Shop
07:00 Programi Fluturues i Mëngjesit
11:00 Serial : E drejta për të dashuruar
11:30 Studio Moderna
12:00 Liga e Kampionëve r
14:00 Serial: Gjithçka për dashuri r
14:50 Marketing
15:00 Filmi n3
16:30 Tungjatjeta fëmijë
17:00 Lajmet
17:10 KTV Fjalëkryqi
18:00 VOA - Zëri i Amerikës
18:30 Express
19:00 Lajmet e mbrëmjes
19:30 Lajmet TV Klan
19:5 Serial : Gjithçka për dashuri
20:45 Futboll: Liga e kampionëve
22:30 Koha për muzikë
23:00 Lajmet
23:20 Film Artistik
01:00 Mbyllja e programit




SPONZORËT 





copyright by koha.net / designed by shkupi.com

----------


## dodoni

Aktakuza e firmosur nga Karla Del Ponte kunder 4 ish luftetareve te UCK
Gjykata Penale Nderkombetare per ish-Jugosllavine 

Prokurorja e Gjykates 

Kunder 



1- Fatmir LIMAJT 

2- Haradin BALES 

3- Isak MUSLIUT 

4- Agim MURTEZIT 



AKTAKUZA 

Prokurorja e Gjykates Penale Nderkombetar per ish-Jugosllavine, ne baze te kompetencave te saj, sipas Nenit 18 te Statutit te Gjykatat Penal Nderkombetar per ish-Jugosllavine (tutje "Statuti i Gjykatat"), akuzon: 

1- Fatmir LIMAJN, i njohur si Celiku 

2- Haradin BALEN, i njohur si Shala 

3- Isak MUSLIUN, i njohur si Cercizi 

4- Agim MURTEZIN, i njohur si Murrizi 

Per Krime kunder njerezimit dhe shkelje te ligjeve ose zakoneve te luftes. 



Te akuzuarit 

1. Fatmir LIMAJ, i njohur si "Celiku", u lind me 4 shkurt 1971 ne Banje, atehere ne Komunen e Suharekes ne Krahinen Autonome te Kosoves. Gjate gjithe kohes qe lidhet me kete aktakuze, Fatmir LIMAJ ishte komandant ne UCK. Ne kete post, ai ishte pergjegjes per funksionimin e Kamp-Burgut te UCK-se ne Llapushnik, qe gjendej ne Komunen e Gllogocit ne Kosove. 

2. Haradin BALA, i njohur si "Shala", u lind me 10 qershor 1957 ne Koretice te Eperme ne Komunen e Gllogocit. Gjate githe kohes qe lidhet me kete aktakuze, ai ishte anetar i UCK-se dhe komandant/roje ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut. 

3. Isak MUSLIU, i njohur si "Cercizi", u lind me 31 tetor 1970 ne Recak ne Komunen e Shtimes ne Kosove. Gjate gjithe kohes qe lidhet me kete aktakuze, ai ishte anetar i UCK e komandant/ roje ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut. 

4. Agim MURTEZI, i njohur si "Murrizi", u lind me 20 shkurt 1956 ne Qylage ne Komunen e Lipjanit ne Kosove. Gjate gjithe kohes qe lidhet me kete aktakuze, ai ishte anetar i UCK-se dhe roje ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut. 



Paraqitja e fakteve 

5. Jo me vone se ne vitin 1998, pas viteve te tensionit dhe dhunes qe sa vinin shtoheshin, filloi konflikti i armatosur midis forcave serbe dhe UCK-se ne Kosove. Ky zhvillim perputhej me politiken ne pergjithesi militante te UCK-se kunder pushtetit serb ne Kosove. 

6. Bashke me civile serbe, civilet shqiptare qe sipas UCK-se refuzuan te bashkepunonin me UCK-ne ose i rezistuan me mjete joluftarake u bene objekt i kercenimeve, burgosjes, dhunes dhe 

vrasjes. 



Pergjegjesia penale individuale 

7. Gjate gjithe kohes qe lidhet me kete aktakuze, Fatmir LIMAJ, ne postin e permendur me siper, ushtroi komande dhe kontroll "de jure" dhe "de facto" mbi anetaret e UCK-se qe drejtuan Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut. 

8. Ne postin e permendur me siper, Fatmir LIMAJ kishte kompetenca per te disiplinuar dhe per te ndeshkuar vartes qe kryenin shkelje te disiplines ushtarake ose veprime te kunderligjshme, duke perfshire shkelje te se drejtes nderkombetare. 

9. Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI jane pergjegjes per krimet per te cilat akuzohen ne kete aktakuze, ne baze te Nenit 7(1) te Statutit te Gjykatat, te percaktuar si me poshte, per planifikimin, nxitjen, urdherimin, kryerjen ose perndryshe per ndihme ne planifikimin, pergatitjen, ose kryerjen e veprimeve ose mosveprimeve te parashtruara ne kete aktakuze. 

10. Fatmir LIMAJ gjithashtu mban pergjegjesi penale per krimet per te cilat akuzohet ne kete aktakuze si epror ne baze te Nenit 7 (3) te Statutit te Gjykatat. Kjo pergegjesi penale perfshin 

pergjegjesine e nje oficeri epror per veprimet e vartesve te vet ne qofte se eprori dinte ose kishte arsye te dinte se ky vartes ishte ne prag te kryerjes se veprimeve te tilla ose i kishte kryer dhe 

eprori nuk mori masat a duhura dhe te arsyeshme per te parandaluar veprime te tilla ose per te ndeshkuar kryesit e tyre. 



Akuzat e pergjithshme 

11. Gjate gjithe kohes qe lidhet me kete aktakuze, ekzistonte nje situate konflikti te armatosur ne Kosove. 

12. Te gjitha veprimet dhe mosveprimet e akuzuara si krime kunder njerezimit ishin pjese e nje sulmi te gjere dhe sistematik te drejtuar kunder popullates serbe dhe anetareve te popullates civile shqiptare te cilet mendoheshin te kene refuzuar te bashkepunonin me UCK-ne ose ta rezistonin me mjete joushtarake. 

13. Gjate gjithe kohes qe lidhet me kete aktakuze Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI ishin detyruar t'u permbaheshin ligjeve dhe zakoneve te luftes, duke perfshire Konventat e Gjeneves te vitit 1949 dhe protokollin shtese II. 



Akuzat 

Pikat 1 deri ne 2 (Burgosje, trajtim mizor) 

14. Prej ose rreth majit 1998 deri ne ose rreth 25 korrikut 1998, ne Komunat e Shtimes, Gllogocit dhe Lipjanit ne Kosove, Fatmir LIMAJ, vete dhe ne bashkepunim me forcat e UCK-se nen komanden dhe kontrollin e tij, planifikoi, nxiti, urdheroi, kreu, ose perndryshe ndihmoi planifikimin, pergatitjen ose kryerjen e krimeve te burgosjes dhe trajtimit mizor te civileve serbe dhe shqiptare. Fatmir LIMAJ gjithashtu dinte ose kishte arsye qe te dinte se krimet e burgosjes dhe trajtimit mizor do te kryheshin ose ishin kryer nga ana e vartesve te vet dhe nuk mori masa te domosdoshme dhe te arsyeshme per te parandaluar akte te tilla ose per te ndeshkuar kryesit e tyre. Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI kryen ose perndryshe ndihmuan ne kryerjen e krimeve te burgosjes dhe trajtimit mizor te civileve serbe dhe shqiptare. 

15. Gjate periudhes kohore te permendur me siper, forcat e UCK-se nen komanden dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT zune ne menyre te paligjshme se paku tridhjete e pese civile serbe dhe shqiptare nga komunat e Shtimes, Gllogocit dhe Lipjanit ne Kosove dhe i sollen me dhune ne Kamp- Burgun e Llapushnikut. 

16. Ne Kamp- Burgun e Llapushnikut, forcat e UCK-se nen komanden dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT mbajten ne menyre te paligjshme civile serbe dhe shqiptare per periudha te gjata. Te burgosurit civile shqiptare u pyeten vazhdimisht per gjoja "bashkepunim" me serbe, shpesh ne baze vetem te kontakteve joushtarake me civile serbe. 

Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI moren pjese personalisht ne ruajtjen e te burgosurve ne Kamp- Burgun e Llapushnikut dhe ne marrjen ne pyetje te te burgosurve. 

17. Me keto veprime dhe mosveprime, Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI moren pjese ne: 

Pika 1: Burgosje, krim kunder njerezimit, i ndeshkueshem ne baze te Neneve 5(e), 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) te Statutit te Gjykatat. 

Pika 2: Trajtim mizor, shkelje e ligjeve ose zakoneve te luftes, e percaktuar nga neni i perbashket 3(1)(a) te Konventave te Gjeneves te vitit 1949, e ndeshkueshme sipas neneve 3, 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) te Statutit te Gjykatat. 



PIKAT 3 deri ne 5 

(Torture, trajtim mizor) 

18. Prej ose rreth majit 1998 deri ne ose rreth 25 korrik 1998 ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut, Fatmir LIMAJ, vete dhe ne bashkepunim me forcat e UCK-se nen komanden dhe kontrollin e tij, planifikoi, nxiti, urdheroi, kreu, ose perndryshe ndihmoi ne planifikimin, pergatitjen ose kryerjen e krimeve te Tortures dhe Trajtimit Mizor te civileve serbe dhe shqiptare. Fatmir LIMAJ gjithashtu dinte ose kishte arsye qe te dinte se krimet e tortures dhe trajtimit mizor do te kryheshin ose ishin kryer nga ana e vartesve te vet dhe nuk mori masa te domosdoshme dhe te arsyeshme per te parandaluar akte te tilla ose per te ndeshkuar kryesit e tyre. Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI kryen ose perndryshe ndihmuan ne kryerjen e krimeve te tortures dhe trajtimit mizor te civileve serbe dhe shqiptare. 

19. Gjate periudhes kohore te permendur me siper, forcat e UCK-se nen komanden dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT i mbajten te burgosurit ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut ne kushte brutale dhe cnjerezore, duke ushtruar ndaj tyre sulme fizike dhe psikologjike ne menyre rutinore, duke perfshire tortura dhe rrahje. Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI moren pjese ne imponimin dhe vazhdimin e kushteve cnjerezore ne kamp, te cilat perfshinin ushqim dhe trajtim mjekesor te pamjaftueshem dhe moren pjese ose ndihmuan 

ne torturat dhe rrahjet ndaj te burgosurve. 

20. Me keto veprime dhe mosveprime, Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI moren pjese ne: 



Pika 3: 

Torture, krim kunder njerezimit, i ndeshkueshem sipas neneve 5(f), 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) te Statutit te Gjykatat. 



Pika 4: 

Torture, shkelje e ligjeve ose zakoneve te luftes, e percaktuar nga neni i perbashket 3(1)(a) i Konventave te Gjeneves te vitit 1949, e ndeshkueshme sipas neneve 3, 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) te Statutit te Gjykatat. 



Pika 5: 

Trajtim mizor, shkelje e ligjeve ose e zakoneve te luftes, e percaktuar nga neni i perbashket 3(1)(a) te Konventave te Gjeneves te vitit 1949, e ndeshkueshme sipas neneve 3, 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, Isak MUSLIU dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) te Statutit te Gjykatat 



Pikat 6 deri ne 7 

(VRASJE) 

21. Prej nje date ne ose rreth qershorit 1998 deri ne 25 korrik 1998, forcat e UCK-se nen komanden dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT, duke perfshire Haradin BALEN dhe Isak MUSLIUN, planifikuan, nxiten, urdheruan, kryen, ose perndryshe ndihmuan ne planifikimin, 

pergatitjen ose kryerjen e krimit te Vrasjes se civileve serbe dhe shqiptare ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut. Ne secilin prej rasteve te parashtruar me poshte, Fatmir LIMAJ dinte ose kishte arsye qe te dinte se krimi i vrasjes do te kryhej ose ishte kryer nga ana e vartesve te vet dhe nuk mori masa te domosdoshme dhe te aryeshme per te parandaluar akte te tilla ose te ndeshkonte kryesit e tyre. 

22. Ne nje date pas 24 qershorit 1998 por para 25 korrikut 1998, forcat e UCK-se nen komanden dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT vrane nje numer te burgosurish serbe dhe shqiptare, emrat e te cileve jepen ne Shtojcen I te kesaj aktakuze, ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut. 

23. Ne nje date ne ose rreth mesit te korrikut 1998, forcat e UCK- se nen komanden dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT rrahen, torturuan dhe vrane nje numer te burgosurish serbe dhe shqiptare, emrat e te cileve jepen ne Shtojcen II e kesaj aktakuze, ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut. Haradin BALA dhe Isak MUSLIU moren pjese ose ndihmuan ne vrasjen e kater te burgosurve. 

24. Ne nje date ne ose rreth qershorit ose korrikut 1998, forcat e UCK-se nen komanden dhe kontrollin e Fatmir LIMAJT rrahen, torturuan dhe vrane Fehmi XHEMEN, i njohur si Fehmi TAFA, ne Kamp- Burgun e Llapushnikut. Haradin BALA dhe Isak MUSLIU moren pjese ose 

ndihmuan ne vrasjen e Fehmi XHEMES, i njohur si Fehmi TAFA. 

25. Me keto veprime dhe mosveprime, Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA dhe Isak MUSLIU moren pjese ne: 



Pika 6: 

Vrasje, krim kunder njerezimit, i ndeshkueshem sipas neneve 5(a), 7(1) (Haradin BALA dhe Isak MUSLIU) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) te Statutit te Gjykatat. 



Pika 7: 

Vrasje, shkelje e ligjeve ose zakoneve te luftes, e percaktuar nga neni i perbashket 3(1)(a) i Konventave te Gjeneves te vitit 1949, e ndeshkueshme sipas Neneve 3, 7(1) (Haradin BALA 

dhe Isak MUSLIU) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) te Statutit te Gjykatat. 



Pikat 8 deri ne 9 

(Vrasje) 

26. Ne ose rreth 25 korrikut 1998, ne malet e Berishes afer Kamp- Burgut te Llapushnikut, Fatmir LIMAJ vete dhe ne bashkepunim me forcat e UCK-se nen komanden dhe kontrollin e tij, planifikoi, nxiti, urdheroi, kreu, ose perndryshe ndihmoi ne planifikimin, pergatitjen ose kryerjen e krimit te vrasjes se njembedhjete te burgosurve shqiptare. Fatmir LIMAJ gjithashtu dinte ose kishte arsye qe te dinte se krimi i vrasjes do te kryhej ose ishte kryer nga ana e vartesve te vet dhe nuk mori masa te domosdoshme dhe te aryeshme per te parandaluar akte te tilla ose te ndeshkonte kryesit e tyre. Haradin BALA dhe Agim MURTEZI kryen ose perndryshe ndihmuan 

ne kryerjen e krimit te vrasjes se njembedhjete te burgosurve shqiptare. 

27. Pak para 25 korrikut 1998, forcat serbe ripushtuan rrethinen e Kamp-Burgut te Llapushnikut. Si pasoje, me 25 korrik 1998, UCK-ja e braktisi Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut me 25 korrik 1998 dhe Haradin BALA dhe Agim MURTEZI detyruan rreth njezet e dy te burgosur te ecnin prej kampit ne drejtim te maleve te Berishes. Gjate rruges, ata u takuan me Fatmir LIMAJN, i cili u dha urdhra Haradin BALES dhe Agim MURTEZIT. 

28. Pak me vone, Haradin BALA i ndau te burgosurit ne dy grupe. Nje grup prej rreth nente te burgosurish u lirua. Grupi tjeter prej rreth trembedhjete te burgosurish u detyrua te shkonte ne nje vend te hapur ne pyll. Pastaj Haradin BALA, Agim MURTEZI dhe nje ushtar i trete i UCK-se i pushkatuan, duke vrare njembedhjete prej te burgosurve, emrat e te cileve jepen ne Shtojcen III te kesaj aktakuze. 

29. Me keto veprime dhe mosveprime Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA dhe Agim MURTEZI moren pjese ne: 



Pika 8: 

Vrasje, krim kunder njerezimit, i ndeshkueshem sipas neneve 5(a), 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, Haradin BALA, dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) te Statutit te Gjykatat. 



Pika 9: 

Vrasje, shkelje e ligjeve ose zakoneve te luftes, e percaktuar nga neni i perbashket 3(1)(a) i Konventave te Gjeneves te vitit 1949, e ndeshkueshme sipas Neneve 3, 7(1) (Fatmir LIMAJ, 

Haradin BALA, dhe Agim MURTEZI) dhe 7(3) (Fatmir LIMAJ) te Statutit te Gjykatat. 



Nenshkruar ne origjinal, nga Carla del Ponte, Prokurore 

Hage, me 24. 01. 2003 



SHTOJCA I

Paragrafi 22: 

Te burgosurit e vrare midis 24 qershorit dhe 25 korrikut 1998 ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut 

1- Milovan KERSTIC 

2- Miodrag KERSTIC 

3- Boban MITROVIC 

4- Mirosllav SHULNIC 

5- Zhivorad KERSTIC 

6- Stamen GENOV 

7- Gjorgje CUK 



SHTOJCA II 

Paragrafi 23: 

Te burgosurit e vrare ne mes te korrikut 1998 ne Kamp-Burgun e Llapushnikut 

1- Sinisha BLLAGOJEVIC 

2- Dragan (mbiemri nuk dihet) 

3- Agim ADEMI 

4- Vesel AHMETI 



SHTOJCA III 

Paragrafi 22: 

Te burgosurit e vrare ne ose rreth 25 korrikut 1998 ne ose rreth maleve te Berishes afer Kamp-Burgut te Llapushnikut 

1- Emin EMINI 

2- Ibush HAMZA 

3- Hyzri HAJRIZI 

4- Shaban HOTI 

5- Hasan HOXHA 

6- Safet HYSENAJ 

7- Mehmet OLLURI 

8- Bashkim RASHITI 

9- Hetem REXHAJ 

10- Lutfi XHEMSHITI 

11-Shyqyri ZYMERI 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
19/02/2003 
Marre nga Shekulli

----------


## dodoni

Ministria e Jashtme e Shqipërisë përshëndet vullnetin e Limajt, për të bashkëpunuar me Gjykatën e Hagës


TIRANE, 19 shkurt - Zëdhënësi i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Shqipërisë, Agim Neza, lidhur me veprimet e fundit të Gjykatës së Hagës për 4 ish-anëtarët e UÇK-së, përshëndet vullnetin e Fatmir Limajt politikan i njohur kosovar, për të bashkëpunuar me Gjykatën Ndërkombëtare të Hagës. Ai e konsideron këtë veprim si "shprehje të respektimit të parimeve të drejtësisë dhe të rendit ligjor". Me bindjen se organet e Drejtësisë ndërkombëtare do të zhvillojë një proçes gjyqësor "të hapur, transparent dhe pa kurrfarë paragjykimi", zëdhënësi i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme thekson se "proçeset gjyqësore për individë të veçantë.

Krasniqi: Arrestimet e fundit, politike; ndikojnë negativisht në procesin e pavarësisë së Kosovës


PRISHTINE, 19 shkurt - "Arrestimi i ish-anëtarëve të UÇK-së nga ana e Gjykatës së Hagës është i padrejtë dhe i motivuar politikisht". Ky ishte thelbi i një interviste që ish-zëdhënësi i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe aktualisht ministër i Shërbimeve Publike, Jakup Krasniqi dha sot në emisionin e drejtpërdrejtë "Sy më sy" në RadioTelevizionin 21, drejtuar nga drejtori i informacionit Eugen Saraçini. Krasniqi tha se në asnjë rast UÇK-ja nuk e ka drejtuar luftën e saj kundër popullësisë civile, pavarësisht nga etnia. "Dëshmitarët e Hagës janë të rrejshëm dhe ata kanë qenë tradicionalisht në shërbim të policisë sekrete serbe", tha ai. Krasniqi shtoi se në këtë mënyrë po tentohet të ndikohen negativisht në procesin e pavarësisë së Kosovës. 
Cili duhet të jetë qëndrimi i subjekteve politike dhe institucioneve të Kosovës ndaj Gjykatës së Hagës?
"Qëndrimi duhet të jetë në shërbim të proceseve që po zhvillohen në Kosovë dhe që duhet të zhvillohen në Kosovë. Deri më tani mes Gjykatës së Hagës dhe institucioneve të Kosovës nuk ka pasur partneritet, por ne e kemi thënë se e respektojmë Gjykatën e Hagës. Kishim dëshiruar që ky institucion të mos udhëhiqej nga politika, të mos shërbehej me dëshmitarë të motivuar politikisht, por me dëshmi dhe fakte reale, se përndryshe do të lëndohen proceset në Kosovë dhe rajon dhe drejtësia ndërkombëtare."
Kryeprokurorja e Gjykatës së Hagës, Karla del Ponte, u takua sot në aeroportin e Prishtinës me kryeadministratorin Shtajner. Si e komentoni ardhjen e Del Pontes?
"Më vjen mirë për vlerësimin që iu bë gatishmërisë së zotit Limaj për t'u paraqitur në Hagë nga faktori ndërkombëtar. Mendoj se parlamenti është dashur ta dijë paraparakisht aktakuzën e ngritur ndaj z. Limaj që t'u jepej mundësi Limajt dhe të akuzuarve të tjerë të shkojnë vullnetarisht në Hagë dhe s'ishte nevoja që KFOR-i e policia të bënin veprime spektakolare e spekulative në shtëpitë e tyre. 
Paraqitja mjaft dinjitoze e Fatmir Limajt përpara kësaj akuze, megjithëse është më tepër politike se sa faktike, tregon shumë cilësi, tregon gatishmërinë e tij për të luftuar për lirinë, drejtësinë, ligjin dhe i është nënshtruar ligjit edhe kur është në dëm të tij. Këtu kemi vlera njerëzore dhe intelektuale dhe ai duhet vlerësuar drejt jo vetëm nga qytetarët e Kosovës, por edhe nga faktori ndërkombëtar brenda dhe jashtë Kosovës."
A e ka ditur ndonjë institucion i Kosovës për fletëarrestet? 
"Po të shihen raportet e Hagës me krimet në Kroaci dhe në Bosnjë, por duke pasur parasysh bashkëpunimin me regjimin e Beogradit, kur dihet që ai ka qenë shkaktar i të gjitha luftrave në Kroaci, Bosnjë dhe Kosovë, mendoj se tribunali i Hagës s'ka ndërtuar raporte të mira me institucionet e Kosovës. Do të ishte më e lehtë që këto raporte të ndërtoheshin me institucionet e Kosovës se sa me ato të Beogradit. Në këtë rast është bërë një padrejtësi. 
Organet në Kosovë s'janë krijuar nga UÇK-ja. Këto akuza janë të ngritura nga dëshmitarë të motivuar politikisht, që gënjejnë. Këto gjëra po e dëmtojnë drejtësinë në vazhdimësi dhe ne duam të krijojmë raporte të mira edhe me gjyqësinë ndërkombëtare."
A mendoni se Gjykata i Hagës s'ka besim tek institucionet kosovare?
"Derisa s'ekziston bashkëpunimi, s'ekziston partneriteti. Mosvlerësimi i shfaqur në këto raste dhe në raste të tjera dëmton proceset në zhvillim dhe demokracinë."
Si ish-zëdhënës i UÇK ç'dini për atë periudhë kohore kur kanë ndodhur ngjarjet sipas aktakuzës? 
"Ajo është një periudhat më dramatike të UÇK-së, e zhvilluar në vitin '98. Atëherë filloi të konsolidohej UÇK dhe edhe për mua shumëçka është në errësirë. UÇK nuk ka pasur kampe në asnjë formë, por disa burgje shumë të kufizuara, që s'kanë qenë burgje në kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës. UÇK i ka respektuar ligjet e luftës. UÇK ka kapur në disa raste ushtarë serbë të armatosur, dhe këto raste dihen nga faktori ndërkombëtar, pasi më pas janë bërë edhe shkëmbime. Njerëzit e ndaluar janë liruar dhe faktori ndërkombëtar e ka ditur ku janë strehuar ata njerëz për një kohë shumë të kufizuar. UÇK s'ka pasur mundësi të ketë burgje ose kamp përqëndrimi në një vend të caktuar. 
Politika e subjekteve politike, politika e UÇK para, gjatë dhe pas luftës në asnjë kohë dhe asnjë formë s'ka pasur synim dhe s'e kanë drejtuar luftën kundër popullsisë civile, pa pasur parasysh entinë. Këtu qëndron padrejtësia më e madhe. Dëshmitarët janë të rrejshëm dhe kanë qenë tradicionalisht në shërbim të policisë sekrete serbe."
A mendoni se po bëhet njëfarë barazimi fajësie mes shqiptarëve dhe serbëve?
"UÇK ishte vlera më kulmore në Kosovë dhe prekja e saj është e papranueshme, sepse për bashkësinë ndërkombëtare, BE-në dhe për ne si qytetarë është e njohur se në Kosovë është ushtruar dhunë, represion, krim e madje genocid. 
Ne jemi të bindur se qytetarëve të Kosovës dhe një pjese të madhe të spektrit politik të Kosovës po i bëhet një padrejtësi i madhe. Kjo prirje për ta barazuar fajësinë e regjimit të Beogradit me UÇK nuk ka bazë juridike, nuk mbështetet mbi fakte dhe dëshmi, por mbi motive politike, që i dëmtojnë proceset jo vetëm në Kosovë, por edhe në rajon e më gjerë."
Fatmir Limaj ishte deputet i Kuvendit të Kosovës. A kanë deputët e Kosovës imunitet? Për shembull, për ish-presidentin e Serbisë, Milutinoviç u prit derisa t'i skadojë afati. 
"Çështjen e imunitetit e kemi parë me kohë në Kuvendin e Kosovës dhe në Qeveri. Imuniteti nuk ekziston. Ne kemi qenë të angazhuar me proceset ditore, duke u përpjekur të merremi me hallet e qytetarëve. S'e kemi shtruar në asnjë seancë çështjen e imunitetit. Tani që cënohet rëndë deputeti, institucioni i Kosovës, mendoj se kjo çështje duhet të shtrohet në të gjitha institucionet e sidomos në Kuvend. Duhet të jetë një e drejtë e natyrshme e institucioneve të Kosovës. Vota e popullit është e shenjtë si në Kosovë, si në Evropë, si në Amerikë. Institucionet ndërkombëtare duhet të vlerësojnë votën e popullit të Kosovës." 
Cili është qëndrimi  i partisë suaj për zhvillimet e fundit?
"Jemi të shqetësuar e të befasuar. Jemi në bisedime të vazhdueshme dhe në mbledhje që duhet të jenë mjaft sistematike në këtë kohë. Fillimisht duam të udhëhiqemi nga deklarata e vetë z. Limaj nga Sllovenia, që ishte një qëndrim i mirë, pasi vendosi të dorëzohet vetë. Mendoj se këtë do ta vlerësojnë edhe institucionet ndërkombëtare. 
Ne do të përpiqemi ta mbulojmë këtë zbrazti të madhe në parti dhe në Parlament dhe do të kemi vështirësi, por besoj që Partia Demokratike do ta ruajë frymën e bashkëpunimit, do të jemi në shërbim të proceseve që ishin në zhvillim, megjithëse në këtë rast proceset janë lënduar. Do të përpiqemi të riparojmë gjithçka dhe kërkesat tona të mos jenë nga rruga, por nga institucionet e Kosovës."
A mendoni se këto zhvillime mund të kenë ndikim në skenën e brendshme politike? 
"Eshtë e vështirë ta parashikosh. Ne jemi të detyruar ta ruajmë frymën e unitetit në Kosovë, megjithëse s'e kemi të lehtë. Neve si shtresë politike po na bien vazhdimisht. Ne përpiqemi t'i ruajmë kërkesat e popullit e t'i avancojmë ato. Shpesh herë jemi ndeshur me njerëz që na kanë torturuar në burgje e hetuesi, por kemi dalë nga hetuesia. Edhe për vitet në burg kemi shpallur një falje. Në Kosovë është e njohur falja e gjaqeve."
A mendoni se anëtarët e ish-UÇK-së mund të gjykohen në liri?
"Mbrojtja në liri është një kërkesë e arsyeshme që duhet të dalë nga institucionet e Kosovës. Ne kemi përgjegjësi të marrrim në mbrojtje njerëzit që na kanë ndihmuar të ndërtojmë këtë realitet. Pa sakrificën dhe guximin e UÇK-së asgjë nuk do të ishte në këtë nivel dhe të gjithë e kanë detyrim të japin kontribut në mbrojtjen e këtyre individëve."
Sipas një informacioni, thuhet se nëse do të ketë të arrestuar të tjerë, ata duhet të njoftohen e t'u jepet mundësia të dorëzohen vetë. Ç'mendoni?
"Mbrëmë me kryeministrin patëm një takim të shkurtër me z. Shtajner dhe unë e ngrita këtë çështje. Thashë që gjithë anëtarët e UÇK-së kanë luftuar për një realitet të ri në Kosovë. Ata s'duan të ikin nga Kosova. Ata s'kanë atdhe tjetër rezervë. Mendoj se edhe nëse do të ketë raste të tilla të ngjashme - e përsëris që të gjitha akuzat janë të motivuara politikisht - t'u jepet mundësi personave që mund të akuzohen të paraqiten vullenetarisht në Gjykatën e Hagës."
A do të ndikojnë këto veprime në procesin e statusit të Kosovës?
"Këto veprime s'janë në të mirë të procesit të pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe të demokracisë. Këto procese nuk ndihmojnë as paqen e qetësinë në rajonin tonë të acuruar. Kemi frikë se me këto procese po tentohet të ndikohet negativisht në proceset që priten të zhvillohen në Kosovë dhe rajonin tonë."

Del Ponte viziton urgjent Prishtinën: Takohet në Aeroport me Shtajnerin për arrestimet e fundit


PRISHTINE, 19 shkurt - Kryeprokurorja e Tribunalit të Hagës Karla del Ponte ka mbërritur sot pasdite për një vizitë të shkurtër urgjente në Aeroportin e Prishtinës. Vizita e Del Pontes nuk ka qenë fare e planifikuar në axhendën e saj që nisi me takimet e saj me zyrtarët në Malin e Zi, Serbi dhe së fundi në Maqedoni. Kryeprokurorja është takuar sonte me kryeadministratorin e Kosovës Mihael Shtajner për një bisedë jo shumë të gjatë, për të cilën nuk është bërë e ditur asgjë më shumë. Mendohet se temë bisedimesh mes të dyve ka qenë arrestimet e dy ditëve të fundit të katër ish-pjesëtarëve të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, mes të cilëve deputeti dhe numri dy i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, Fatmir Limaj që nesër pritet të ekstradohet nga Sllovenia (ku është arrestuar) për në burgun e Sheveningenit në Hagë të Holandës.

----------


## Arb

Llapi, 

Mesazhet e huazuara nga KOSOVOPRESS-i, nuk mjaftojne per te mbuluar krimet dhe figuren e piste te tij.

Ai perfundoj atje ku edhe e meritojne te perfundojne edhe ca nga bashkepunetoret e tij.

Sa i perket reagimit tuaj ndaj Brarit, une do citoja se do te lutesha qe Shqiptare te Vertete si Brari te jene te shumte!

Ai eshte duke bere pune te shkelqyer ne kete forum, e perderisa juve ju shkon mendje dhe gjithcka lidheni me forumet Serbe, besoj se je i mirepritur te largohesh perfundimisht.

Tung deri heren tjeter!

----------


## Arb

Vetem me bere te besoj se Serbet jane ata qe nuk ja ben pa ta dot, po i permend dicka si shpesh, verifikoje kete, do te veresh edhe vete!

----------


## Arb

Edhe dicka tjeter, mesazh i meparshem nuk pershkruan UCK-ne por figuren e te arrestuarit, mos bej devijime se e vertete duket ajo qe shihet, e jo ajo qe ke deshire!

----------

